# Broken sound after upgrading to 12.0



## ivans807 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hello!
After upgrading from 11.1 to 12.0, I noticed that the sound is "broken". It is heard only in the left channel, and in the right one - only creaking and crackling. After that, I installed 11.1 on another disk, and there is sound in both channels. Please, help me ?
`uname -v`

```
FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p8 GENERIC
```
`dmesg | egrep "hda|pcm"`

```
hdac0: <Intel Kabylake-H HDA Controller> mem 0xf7220000-0xf7223fff,0xf7200000-0xf720ffff irq 16 at device 31.3 on pci0
hdac0: PCI card vendor: 0x1043, device: 0x86c7
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20120126_0002
hdac0: Config options: on=0x00000000 off=0x00000000
hdac0: attempting to allocate 1 MSI vectors (1 supported)
hdac0: using IRQ 268 for MSI
hdac0: Caps: OSS 9, ISS 7, BSS 0, NSDO 1, 64bit, CORB 256, RIRB 256
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC887 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: ahcich0: AHCI reset: device found
<Realtek ALC887 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
ahcich1: hdaa0: Subsystem ID: 0x104386c7
hdaa0: ahcich1: AHCI reset: device found
hdaa0:  GPIO0: disabled
ahcich2: hdaa0:  GPIO1: disabled
hdaa0: Original pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 17 90460130 3  0  SPDIF-out     Fixed Digital Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 18 40330000 0  0  CD            None  ATAPI   0x00       Unknown 0
hdaa0: 20 01014010 1  0  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Green   0
hdaa0: 21 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
ahcich3: hdaa0: 22 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 23 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 24 01a19040 4  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Rear       Pink    0
hdaa0: 25 02a19050 5  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Front      Pink    0
hdaa0: 26 0181304f 4  15 Line-in       Jack  1/8     Rear       Blue    0
hdaa0: 27 02214020 2  0  Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Green   0
hdaa0: 28 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 29 4046c629 2  9  SPDIF-out     None  Digital 0x00       Res.C   6
hdaa0: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 31 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: SATA connect timeout time=10000us status=00000000
hdaa0: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 17 90460130 3  0  SPDIF-out     Fixed Digital Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 18 40330000 0  0  CD            None  ATAPI   0x00       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa0: 20 01014010 1  0  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Green   0
hdaa0: 21 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 22 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
ahcich4: hdaa0: 23 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 24 01a19040 4  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Rear       Pink    0
hdaa0: 25 02a19050 5  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Front      Pink    0
hdaa0: 26 0181304f 4  15 Line-in       Jack  1/8     Rear       Blue    0
hdaa0: 27 02214020 2  0  Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Green   0
hdaa0: 28 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 31 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 5 associations found:
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=20 seq=0
hdaa0: Association 1 (2) out:
hdaa0: SATA connect timeout time=10000us status=00000000
hdaa0: Association 2 (3) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=17 seq=0
hdaa0: Association 3 (4) in:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=24 seq=0
hdaa0:  Pin nid=26 seq=15
hdaa0: Association 4 (5) in:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=25 seq=0
hdaa0: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdaa0:  Pin 20 traced to DAC 2
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 1 (2)
hdaa0:  Pin 27 traced to DAC 3
hdaa0: Association 1 (2) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 2 (3)
hdaa0:  Pin 17 traced to DAC 16
hdaa0: Association 2 (3) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 3 (4)
hdaa0:  Pin 24 traced to ADC 8
hdaa0:  Pin 26 traced to ADC 8
hdaa0: Association 3 (4) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 4 (5)
hdaa0:  Pin 25 traced to ADC 9
hdaa0: Association 4 (5) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (1)
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 1 (2)
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 2 (3)
hdaa0: Looking for additional ADC for association 3 (4)
hdaa0: Looking for additional ADC for association 4 (5)
hdaa0: Tracing input monitor
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 11 to out
hdaa0:  nid 11 is input monitor
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 34 to out
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 35 to out
hdaa0: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 24 to out
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 25 to out
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 26 to out
hdaa0: Tracing beeper
hdaa0: Pin sense: nid=20 sense=0x80000000 (connected)
hdaa0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm0: <Realtek ALC887 (Rear Analog)> at nid 20 and 24,26 on hdaa0
pcm0: Playback:
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm0:             DAC: 2
pcm0:
pcm0:     nid=20 [pin: Line-out (Green Jack)]
pcm0:       + <- nid=12 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm0:              + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm0:
pcm0: Record:
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm0:             ADC: 8
pcm0:
pcm0:     nid=8 [audio input]
pcm0:       + <- nid=35 [audio mixer] [src: speaker, line, mic, mix]
pcm0:              + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm0:              + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm0:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm0:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm0:
pcm0: Input Mix:
pcm0:
pcm0:     nid=11 [audio mixer]
pcm0:       + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm0:       + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm0:       + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm0:
pcm0: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -64/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl 17 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 18 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 25 (nid  20 in ):    mute
pcm0:
pcm0: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): -64/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl 17 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Microphone Volume (OSS: mic): 0/30dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  7 (nid  11 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 30 (nid  24 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl 49 (nid  35 in   0): mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Line-in Volume (OSS: line): 0/30dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  9 (nid  11 in   2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 34 (nid  26 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl 51 (nid  35 in   2): mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker): -34/12dB
pcm0:    +- ctl 12 (nid  11 in   5): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 54 (nid  35 in   5): mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -16/30dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  5 (nid   8 in   0): -16/30dB (47 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 49 (nid  35 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 51 (nid  35 in   2): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 54 (nid  35 in   5): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 59 (nid  35 in  10): mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Input Mix Level (OSS: mix): -34/12dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  7 (nid  11 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  9 (nid  11 in   2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 12 (nid  11 in   5): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 18 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 59 (nid  35 in  10): mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain): 0/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl 18 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Mixer "vol":
pcm0: Mixer "pcm":
pcm0: Mixer "speaker":
pcm0: Mixer "line":
pcm0: Mixer "mic":
pcm0: Mixer "mix":
pcm0: Mixer "rec":
pcm0: Mixer "igain":
pcm0: Mixer "ogain":
pcm0: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm0: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (connected)
pcm0: Recording channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm0: Recording channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
pcm1: <Realtek ALC887 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa0
pcm1: Playback:
pcm1:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm1:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm1:             DAC: 3
pcm1:
pcm1:     nid=27 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
pcm1:       + <- nid=13 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm1:              + <- nid=3 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm1:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm1:
pcm1: Record:
pcm1:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm1:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm1:             ADC: 9
pcm1:
pcm1:     nid=9 [audio input]
pcm1:       + <- nid=34 [audio mixer] [src: speaker, monitor]
pcm1:              + <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: monitor]
pcm1:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm1:
pcm1: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -64/0dB
pcm1:    +- ctl  2 (nid   3 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 19 (nid  13 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 20 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 35 (nid  27 in ):    mute
pcm1:
pcm1: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): -64/0dB
pcm1:    +- ctl  2 (nid   3 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 19 (nid  13 in   0): mute
pcm1:
pcm1: Microphone2 Volume (OSS: monitor): 0/30dB
pcm1:    +- ctl 32 (nid  25 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 38 (nid  34 in   1): mute
pcm1:
pcm1: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker)
pcm1:    +- ctl 42 (nid  34 in   5): mute
pcm1:
pcm1: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -16/30dB
pcm1:    +- ctl  6 (nid   9 in   0): -16/30dB (47 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 32 (nid  25 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 38 (nid  34 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 42 (nid  34 in   5): mute
pcm1:
pcm1: Input Mix Level (OSS: mix)
pcm1:    +- ctl 20 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm1:
pcm1: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain): 0/0dB
pcm1:    +- ctl 20 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm1:
pcm1: Mixer "vol":
pcm1: Mixer "pcm":
pcm1: Mixer "rec":
pcm1: Mixer "igain":
pcm1: Mixer "ogain":
pcm1: Mixer "monitor":
pcm1: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm1: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
pcm1: Recording channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm1: Recording channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
pcm2: <Realtek ALC887 (Internal Digital)> at nid 17 on hdaa0
pcm2: Playback:
pcm2:      Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
pcm2:         PCM cap: 0x000e05f0 16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
pcm2:             DAC: 16
pcm2:
pcm2:     nid=17 [pin: SPDIF-out (Fixed)]
pcm2:       + <- nid=16 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm2:
pcm2: Mixer "vol" -> "none": child=0x00000010
pcm2: Mixer "pcm": parent="vol"
pcm2: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm2: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm2: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (unknown)
hdacc1: <Intel Kabylake HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Kabylake Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: Subsystem ID: 0x80860101
hdaa1: NumGPIO=0 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0
hdaa1: Original pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1:  5 58560010 1  0  Digital-out   None  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1:  6 18560020 2  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1:  7 18560030 3  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1:  5 58560010 1  0  Digital-out   None  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa1:  6 18560020 2  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1:  7 18560030 3  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1: 2 associations found:
hdaa1: Association 0 (2) out:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=6 seq=0
hdaa1: Association 1 (3) out:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=7 seq=0
hdaa1: Tracing association 0 (2)
hdaa1:  Pin 6 traced to DAC 3
hdaa1: Association 0 (2) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Tracing association 1 (3)
hdaa1:  Pin 7 traced to DAC 4
hdaa1: Association 1 (3) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (2)
hdaa1: Looking for additional DAC for association 1 (3)
hdaa1: Tracing input monitor
hdaa1: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa1: Tracing beeper
hdaa1: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm3: <Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 6 on hdaa1
pcm3: Playback:
pcm3:      Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
pcm3:         PCM cap: 0x001a07f0 16 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz
pcm3:             DAC: 3
pcm3:
pcm3:     nid=6 [pin: Digital-out (Jack)]
pcm3:       + <- nid=3 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm3:
pcm3: Master Volume (OSS: vol): 0/0dB
pcm3:    +- ctl  2 (nid   6 in ):    mute
pcm3:
pcm3: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): 0/0dB
pcm3:    +- ctl  2 (nid   6 in ):    mute
pcm3:
pcm3: Mixer "vol":
pcm3: Mixer "pcm":
pcm3: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm3: Playback channel matrix is: unknown, assuming 7.1 (disconnected)
pcm4: <Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 7 on hdaa1
pcm4: Playback:
pcm4:      Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
pcm4:         PCM cap: 0x001a07f0 16 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz
pcm4:             DAC: 4
pcm4:
pcm4:     nid=7 [pin: Digital-out (Jack)]
pcm4:       + <- nid=4 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm4:
pcm4: Master Volume (OSS: vol): 0/0dB
pcm4:    +- ctl  3 (nid   7 in ):    mute
pcm4:
pcm4: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): 0/0dB
pcm4:    +- ctl  3 (nid   7 in ):    mute
pcm4:
pcm4: Mixer "vol":
pcm4: Mixer "pcm":
pcm4: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm4: Playback channel matrix is: unknown, assuming 7.1 (disconnected)
```
`cat /dev/sndstat`

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC887 (Rear Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Realtek ALC887 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm2: <Realtek ALC887 (Internal Digital)> (play)
pcm3: <Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```


----------



## shepper (Jul 27, 2019)

I can't give you a short, quick answer.  Your 
	
	



```
/dev/sndstat
```
 shows 5 sound devices with pcm0 being the default.  If you compare the outputs from 11.1 to 12.0 do you have the same devices and the same default?  Are you using front rear audio jacks or HDMI?

The other thing I noticed is that GPIO0 and GPIO1 are disabled.  I think, someone else can chime in, that the GPIO pins have something to do with the SOC (system-on-a-chip) sound  and when I set up a GeminiLake laptop with linux, I had to enable SOC audio devices and GPIO pins in the linux kernel to get sound.  I have not run FreeBSD on any the the newer Intel SOC's.


----------



## ivans807 (Jul 27, 2019)

I am sorry, my post was not complete. I use green rear line-out jack. Here is a listing of 11.1
`uname -v`

```
FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE #0
```
`dmesg | egrep "hda|pcm"`

```
hdac0: <Intel (0xa2f0) HDA Controller> mem 0xf7220000-0xf7223fff,0xf7200000-0xf720ffff irq 16 at device 31.3 on pci0
hdac0: PCI card vendor: 0x1043, device: 0x86c7
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20120126_0002
hdac0: Config options: on=0x00000000 off=0x00000000
hdac0: attempting to allocate 1 MSI vectors (1 supported)
hdac0: using IRQ 269 for MSI
hdac0: Caps: OSS 9, ISS 7, BSS 0, NSDO 1, 64bit, CORB 256, RIRB 256
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdac0
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC887 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC887 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: Subsystem ID: 0x104386c7
hdaa0: NumGPIO=2 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdaa0:  GPIO0: disabled
hdaa0:  GPIO1: disabled
hdaa0: Original pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 17 90460130 3  0  SPDIF-out     Fixed Digital Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 18 40330000 0  0  CD            None  ATAPI   0x00       Unknown 0
hdaa0: 20 01014010 1  0  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Green   0
hdaa0: 21 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 22 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 23 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 24 01a19040 4  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Rear       Pink    0
hdaa0: 25 02a19050 5  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Front      Pink    0
hdaa0: 26 0181304f 4  15 Line-in       Jack  1/8     Rear       Blue    0
hdaa0: 27 02214020 2  0  Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Green   0
hdaa0: 28 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 29 4046c629 2  9  SPDIF-out     None  Digital 0x00       Res.C   6
hdaa0: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: 31 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1
hdaa0: Patching widget caps nid=29 0x00400400 -> 0x00700400
hdaa0: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 17 90460130 3  0  SPDIF-out     Fixed Digital Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0: 18 40330000 0  0  CD            None  ATAPI   0x00       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa0: 20 01014010 1  0  Line-out      Jack  1/8     Rear       Green   0
hdaa0: 21 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 22 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 23 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 24 01a19040 4  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Rear       Pink    0
hdaa0: 25 02a19050 5  0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Front      Pink    0
hdaa0: 26 0181304f 4  15 Line-in       Jack  1/8     Rear       Blue    0
hdaa0: 27 02214020 2  0  Headphones    Jack  1/8     Front      Green   0
hdaa0: 28 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 31 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0: 5 associations found:
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=20 seq=0
hdaa0: Association 1 (2) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=27 seq=0
hdaa0: Association 2 (3) out:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=17 seq=0
hdaa0: Association 3 (4) in:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=24 seq=0
hdaa0:  Pin nid=26 seq=15
hdaa0: Association 4 (5) in:
hdaa0:  Pin nid=25 seq=0
hdaa0: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdaa0:  Pin 20 traced to DAC 2
hdaa0: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 1 (2)
hdaa0:  Pin 27 traced to DAC 3
hdaa0: Association 1 (2) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 2 (3)
hdaa0:  Pin 17 traced to DAC 16
hdaa0: Association 2 (3) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 3 (4)
hdaa0:  Pin 24 traced to ADC 8
hdaa0:  Pin 26 traced to ADC 8
hdaa0: Association 3 (4) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Tracing association 4 (5)
hdaa0:  Pin 25 traced to ADC 9
hdaa0: Association 4 (5) trace succeeded
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (1)
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 1 (2)
hdaa0: Looking for additional DAC for association 2 (3)
hdaa0: Looking for additional ADC for association 3 (4)
hdaa0: Looking for additional ADC for association 4 (5)
hdaa0: Tracing input monitor
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 11 to out
hdaa0:  nid 11 is input monitor
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 34 to out
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 35 to out
hdaa0: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 24 to out
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 25 to out
hdaa0:  Tracing nid 26 to out
hdaa0: Tracing beeper
hdaa0: Pin sense: nid=20 sense=0x80000000 (connected)
hdaa0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm0: <Realtek ALC887 (Rear Analog)> at nid 20 and 24,26 on hdaa0
pcm0: Playback:
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm0:             DAC: 2
pcm0:
pcm0:     nid=20 [pin: Line-out (Green Jack)]
pcm0:       + <- nid=12 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm0:              + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm0:
pcm0: Record:
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm0:             ADC: 8
pcm0:
pcm0:     nid=8 [audio input]
pcm0:       + <- nid=35 [audio mixer] [src: speaker, line, mic, mix]
pcm0:              + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm0:              + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm0:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm0:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm0:
pcm0: Input Mix:
pcm0:
pcm0:     nid=11 [audio mixer]
pcm0:       + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm0:       + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm0:       + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm0:
pcm0: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -64/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl 17 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 18 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 25 (nid  20 in ):    mute
pcm0:
pcm0: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): -64/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl 17 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Microphone Volume (OSS: mic): 0/30dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  7 (nid  11 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 30 (nid  24 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl 49 (nid  35 in   0): mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Line-in Volume (OSS: line): 0/30dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  9 (nid  11 in   2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 34 (nid  26 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl 51 (nid  35 in   2): mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker): -34/12dB
pcm0:    +- ctl 12 (nid  11 in   5): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 54 (nid  35 in   5): mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -16/30dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  5 (nid   8 in   0): -16/30dB (47 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 49 (nid  35 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 51 (nid  35 in   2): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 54 (nid  35 in   5): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 59 (nid  35 in  10): mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Input Mix Level (OSS: mix): -34/12dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  7 (nid  11 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl  9 (nid  11 in   2): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 12 (nid  11 in   5): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 18 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 59 (nid  35 in  10): mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain): 0/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl 18 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm0:
pcm0: Mixer "vol":
pcm0: Mixer "pcm":
pcm0: Mixer "speaker":
pcm0: Mixer "line":
pcm0: Mixer "mic":
pcm0: Mixer "mix":
pcm0: Mixer "rec":
pcm0: Mixer "igain":
pcm0: Mixer "ogain":
pcm0: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm0: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (connected)
pcm0: Recording channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm0: Recording channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pcm0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC887 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa0
pcm1: Playback:
pcm1:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm1:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm1:             DAC: 3
pcm1:
pcm1:     nid=27 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
pcm1:       + <- nid=13 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm1:              + <- nid=3 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm1:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm1:
pcm1: Record:
pcm1:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm1:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm1:             ADC: 9
pcm1:
pcm1:     nid=9 [audio input]
pcm1:       + <- nid=34 [audio mixer] [src: speaker, monitor]
pcm1:              + <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: monitor]
pcm1:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm1:
pcm1: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -64/0dB
pcm1:    +- ctl  2 (nid   3 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 19 (nid  13 in   0): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 20 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 35 (nid  27 in ):    mute
pcm1:
pcm1: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): -64/0dB
pcm1:    +- ctl  2 (nid   3 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 19 (nid  13 in   0): mute
pcm1:
pcm1: Microphone2 Volume (OSS: monitor): 0/30dB
pcm1:    +- ctl 32 (nid  25 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 38 (nid  34 in   1): mute
pcm1:
pcm1: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker)
pcm1:    +- ctl 42 (nid  34 in   5): mute
pcm1:
pcm1: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -16/30dB
pcm1:    +- ctl  6 (nid   9 in   0): -16/30dB (47 steps) + mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 32 (nid  25 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm1:    +- ctl 38 (nid  34 in   1): mute
pcm1:    +- ctl 42 (nid  34 in   5): mute
pcm1:
pcm1: Input Mix Level (OSS: mix)
pcm1:    +- ctl 20 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm1:
pcm1: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain): 0/0dB
pcm1:    +- ctl 20 (nid  13 in   1): mute
pcm1:
pcm1: Mixer "vol":
pcm1: Mixer "pcm":
pcm1: Mixer "rec":
pcm1: Mixer "igain":
pcm1: Mixer "ogain":
pcm1: Mixer "monitor":
pcm1: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm1: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
pcm1: Recording channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm1: Recording channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pcm1
pcm2: <Realtek ALC887 (Internal Digital)> at nid 17 on hdaa0
pcm2: Playback:
pcm2:      Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
pcm2:         PCM cap: 0x000e05f0 16 20 24 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
pcm2:             DAC: 16
pcm2:
pcm2:     nid=17 [pin: SPDIF-out (Fixed)]
pcm2:       + <- nid=16 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm2:
pcm2: Mixer "vol" -> "none": child=0x00000010
pcm2: Mixer "pcm": parent="vol"
pcm2: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm2: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right,
pcm2: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (unknown)
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pcm2
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdaa0
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from hdacc0
hdacc1: <Intel Kabylake HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Kabylake Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdaa1: Subsystem ID: 0x80860101
hdaa1: NumGPIO=0 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0
hdaa1: Original pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1:  5 58560010 1  0  Digital-out   None  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1:  6 18560020 2  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1:  7 18560030 3  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1: Patched pins configuration:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1:  5 58560010 1  0  Digital-out   None  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa1:  6 18560020 2  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1:  7 18560030 3  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1: 2 associations found:
hdaa1: Association 0 (2) out:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=6 seq=0
hdaa1: Association 1 (3) out:
hdaa1:  Pin nid=7 seq=0
hdaa1: Tracing association 0 (2)
hdaa1:  Pin 6 traced to DAC 3
hdaa1: Association 0 (2) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Tracing association 1 (3)
hdaa1:  Pin 7 traced to DAC 4
hdaa1: Association 1 (3) trace succeeded
hdaa1: Looking for additional DAC for association 0 (2)
hdaa1: Looking for additional DAC for association 1 (3)
hdaa1: Tracing input monitor
hdaa1: Tracing other input monitors
hdaa1: Tracing beeper
hdaa1: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
pcm3: <Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 6 on hdaa1
pcm3: Playback:
pcm3:      Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
pcm3:         PCM cap: 0x001a07f0 16 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz
pcm3:             DAC: 3
pcm3:
pcm3:     nid=6 [pin: Digital-out (Jack)]
pcm3:       + <- nid=3 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm3:
pcm3: Master Volume (OSS: vol): 0/0dB
pcm3:    +- ctl  2 (nid   6 in ):    mute
pcm3:
pcm3: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): 0/0dB
pcm3:    +- ctl  2 (nid   6 in ):    mute
pcm3:
pcm3: Mixer "vol":
pcm3: Mixer "pcm":
pcm3: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm3: Playback channel matrix is: unknown, assuming 7.1 (disconnected)
random: harvesting attach, 8 bytes (4 bits) from pcm3
pcm4: <Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 7 on hdaa1
pcm4: Playback:
pcm4:      Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
pcm4:         PCM cap: 0x001a07f0 16 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz
pcm4:             DAC: 4
pcm4:
pcm4:     nid=7 [pin: Digital-out (Jack)]
pcm4:       + <- nid=4 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm4:
pcm4: Master Volume (OSS: vol): 0/0dB
pcm4:    +- ctl  3 (nid   7 in ):    mute
pcm4:
pcm4: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): 0/0dB
pcm4:    +- ctl  3 (nid   7 in ):    mute
pcm4:
pcm4: Mixer "vol":
pcm4: Mixer "pcm":
pcm4: Soft PCM mixer ENABLED
pcm4: Playback channel matrix is: unknown, assuming 7.1 (disconnected)
```
`cat /dev/sndstat`


```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC887 (Rear Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Realtek ALC887 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm2: <Realtek ALC887 (Internal Digital)> (play)
pcm3: <Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm4: <Intel Kabylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```


----------



## ivans807 (Jul 27, 2019)

I found only such differences
`$ sdiff -s dmesg11 dmesg12`

```
hdac0: <Intel (0xa2f0) HDA Controller> mem 0xf7220000-0xf7223 | hdac0: <Intel Kabylake-H HDA Controller> mem 0xf7220000-0xf72
hdac0: using IRQ 269 for MSI                                  | hdac0: using IRQ 268 for MSI
```


----------



## shepper (Jul 27, 2019)

11.1


ivans807 said:


> mem 0xf7220000-0xf7223



12.0


ivans807 said:


> mem 0xf7220000-0xf72



Did your post get clipped or is it really mapping to a smaller mem area?  I'm not sure if the different IRQ would make a difference.  Anyway, I think you are dealing with new code that has some bugs.  I would contact the maintainers, listed in snd_hda(4), either on the mailing lists or directly.


----------



## ivans807 (Jul 27, 2019)

Oh, sdiff cut the lines in this listing. Full lines are in the comments above.


----------

